# Jericho - structure of the wall and the houses within it - any help/graphics



## Eoghan (Jun 4, 2014)

I am fascinated to know that although the walls fell down: the particular section containing Rahab was providentially preserved. The structure of the wall seems to be absent from most reconstructions and graphics but there were rooms in between the walls and windows opening out from it.

The second point which John Gill makes is that Rahab appears to let down two men. He speculates that she acted alone for secrecy and that she must have been well-built. I pondered this briefly and speculated that a pulley could have been used. I would be interested to know exactly when the block and tackle first made it's appearance.

So anyone got graphics of further information?


----------



## Somerset (Jun 4, 2014)

I've always assumed that God gave Rahab the strength needed.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 5, 2014)

Somerset said:


> I've always assumed that God gave Rahab the strength needed.



Strength and weight? Without a block and tackle no matter how strong a woman cannot lift / lower two men can she?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 5, 2014)

I've always assumed that "she let them down by a rope" meant that she tied a rope to something, tossed it out the window, and let them climb down under their own power. It doesn't have to mean she physically lowered them herself, does it?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 5, 2014)

Eoghan said:


> Strength and weight? Without a block and tackle no matter how strong a woman cannot lift / lower two men can she?



Anybody who has snubbed a roped cow around a post knows that friction works wonders.

We don't know the mechanics, but you don't need a block and tackle: Wrap the rope two or three times around a beam and let the man grab on to one end and go out the window. It only would take 10 or so pounds of force to let the rope out at a slow rate. 

Same principle with rappelling.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 5, 2014)

A good occasion to pick up and read. Or listen. Whatever.

Capitol Hill Baptist Church » Sibbes – The Ruin of Mystical Jericho

The Ruin of Mystical Jericho, by Richard Sibbes [found in vol. 7 of his Works]


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2014)

Joshua 2:15
Then she let them down by a cord through the window,.... Which must be large, and the cord strong, as well as she herself a masculine woman, to let down two men by it, unless she employed any of her servants in the affair; though this being so great a secrecy, it is probable she trusted none of her domestics with it as little as possible: in like manner the Apostle Paul was let down by the wall of Damascus in a basket, Act_9:25; Jarchi supposes it was the same cord and window, by means of and in at which her gallants used to come and go: 

John Gill


----------



## py3ak (Jun 6, 2014)

Apparently Dr. Gill spent so much time in his study that he never clambered down a wall with a rope.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 7, 2014)

"Then she let them down by a cord through the window" 

They did not descend a ladder or climb down a rope that was the emergency exit. She, Rahab, was involved in lowering them by a cord. The Hebrew appears to suggest that they were lowered together, hence Gill's observations. It does _not_ say she lowered a cord from the window and they climbed down.


----------

